# my AMD personaly record-x6 1100T



## FlanK3r (Jan 28, 2011)

First in my life I got 5 GHz on AMD and still with aircooling, it was hard game....But here is it 






http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624216

I am not first man in history with AMD and aircooling (MAD222 got about 5150 MHz with Deneb!), but 5 GHz aircooling club is only about a few people 
M4A89GTD PRO/USB3
x6 1100T BE
Gelid Tranqiuillo
1x Corsair Dominator
tweaked windows XP


----------



## jellyrole (Jan 28, 2011)

How about the temps?


----------



## trickson (Jan 28, 2011)

Yeah with 1.584 volts in that thing must be hot at 100% load LOL !


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 28, 2011)

:-D at 1-2% is it crashed , f course...Temps about 9-10C in room.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jan 28, 2011)

wow nice OC! but if your using air than whats the temps like? 70+?

Edit: so its not stable with a benchmark?


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 28, 2011)

of course is not stable for benchmarks, 5GHz is really hard only for validation at aircooling, dont know much people in AMD 5GHz aircooled club :-D


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 28, 2011)

Pointless. Nice to see it was done on my board though


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 29, 2011)

LifeOnMars said:


> Pointless. Nice to see it was done on my board though



Pointless?  Kinda like your post.

Remember everyone in those extreme O/C competitions they are just trying to get it to boot.

FlanK3r, good job..


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

Yeah good job , Nut it really is pointless if you can not benchmark or even run your computer at that speed , Other than your E-peen getting hard I see no point in it . Hell I can boot mine up at 5 Ghz but nothing after than ! I would like to know the temps but I bet since you can only get a CPU-z validation you wouldn't get far with running a core temp reading . I bet they are 70c idle ! But I have to say great job !


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 29, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> Pointless?  Kinda like your post.
> 
> Remember everyone in those extreme O/C competitions they are just trying to get it to boot.
> 
> FlanK3r, good job..



Yes, pointless. Kinda like ....you. I will admit it's a nice oc to get validated though so


----------



## HossHuge (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah good job , Nut it really is pointless if you can not benchmark or even run your computer at that speed , Other than your E-peen getting hard I see no point in it . Hell I can boot mine up at 5 Ghz but nothing after than ! I would like to know the temps but I bet since you can only get a CPU-z validation you wouldn't get far with running a core temp reading . I bet they are 70c idle ! But I have to say great job !





LifeOnMars said:


> Yes, pointless. Kinda like ....you. I will admit it's a nice oc to get validated though so



I didn't say I didn't agree with you.  But look at it from his point of view.  He comes to the O/C section of a tech site to talk about his O/C.  The guy is obviously proud of something he has achieved.  And you tell him it's pointless? Let him be proud.

I mean, to me, running the 100 metre dash in under 10 secs is pointless.  When's the last time you were chased by a cheetah?   But I'm not going to tell him I think it's pointless. 

Life is pointless then.  Cause you know, you're going to die right?....


----------



## LifeOnMars (Jan 29, 2011)

Guess you're right  Too tired to give a shit


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> I didn't say I didn't agree with you.  But look at it from his point of view.  He comes to the O/C section of a tech site to talk about his O/C.  The guy is obviously proud of something he has achieved.  And you tell him it's pointless? Let him be proud.
> 
> I mean, to me, running the 100 metre dash in under 10 secs is pointless.  When's the last time you were chased by a cheetah?   But I'm not going to tell him I think it's pointless.
> 
> Life is pointless then.  Cause you know, you're going to die right?....



WOW you are deep man . I bow to the superior intellect that is YOU  .
Yes we are all going to die and saying this is pointless is kinda mean . So I will say this like so many here have said to me over and over and over if it is not stable and usable it doesn't count . I don't remember how many times I have been told how great my OC because really no one has ! And when I could not prove it was stable for 24/7 use I was told that my OC was NOT accepted ! So going off of what I have been through here for the past 7 years . Yes I can say it is pointless It is nothing you can use and in my book if it is not stable it don't count ! Good job on getting it to 5GHz though . But how many have told ME that my OC was great or for that matter even good ? Not many ! 

And if he was really proud and wanted to BLOW me away he would have listed temps benchmarks and stability ! No just some validation from CPU-Z !


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

FlanK3r said:


> First in my life I got 5 GHz on AMD and still with aircooling, it was hard game....But here is it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1624216.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624216
> ...


Good going Flank!  Those 1100t proc's clock well. Erocker is running his 4.5Ghz or around there 24/7 the last I heard. Im so tempted to grap one myself but with Bulldozer around the corner, I think I'll wait.


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Good going Flank!  Those 1100t proc's clock well. Erocker is running his 4.5Ghz or around there 24/7 the last I heard. Im so tempted to grap one myself but with Bulldozer around the corner, I think I'll wait.



Yeah now there it is 4.5GHz ( The rub .... STABLE ) . 
I want temp readings , Benchmarks and stability for me to accept it . There is a huge difference from usable Over clock and one just to get a E-Peen hard on  

Remember I said good job on the OC BTW . I just do not accept it .


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2011)

People have been trying for best OC CPU-Z validation for a long time now. It doesn't matter if anyone accepts it or not. Whatever that means. I can bench wprime at 4.5ghz with good temps under water. It needs voltage though, and I like keeping my voltage under 1.45v. 5ghz on air on an air cooler and getting a CPU-Z screenshot is not easy to do. Well done.


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> People have been trying for best OC CPU-Z validation for a long time now. It doesn't matter if anyone accepts it or not. Whatever that means. I can bench wprime at 4.5ghz with good temps under water. It needs voltage though, and I like keeping my voltage under 1.45v.



Yes I know this . But How is this not useless ? If you can not use the thing 24/7 then it is no good for nothin right ? Just a CPU-Z validation ? Maybe I should just try my " Luck " crank mine up and see if I can reach that or higher with the TEC WB ? But it still would be pointless unless I can get a 24/7 OC right ?
Personally I would really like to see temps at idle with that much juice and on AIR cooling I am willing to be it was 75c maybe even higher once you went to validate it .


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yes I know this . But How is this not useless ? If you can not use the thing 24/7 then it is no good for nothin right ? Just a CPU-Z validation ? Maybe I should just try my " Luck " crank mine up and see if I can reach that or higher with the TEC WB ? But it still would be pointless unless I can get a 24/7 OC right ?
> Personally I would really like to see temps at idle with that much juice and on AIR cooling I am willing to be it was 75c maybe even higher once you went to validate it .



No, since the point isn't for it to be 24/7. The point is to get the highest validation possible through working your bios and hardware. For fun. The point is fun. If you don't find it fun, then I guess it's pointless for you to do it. Unless of course, you find it fun all of a sudden.. Then do it!


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

erocker said:


> No, since the point isn't for it to be 24/7. The point is to get the highest validation possible through working your bios and hardware. For fun. The point is fun. If you don't find it fun, then I guess it's pointless for you to do it. Unless of course, you find it fun all of a sudden.. Then do it!



Ok I hear you yeah I guess it would be fun but for a short time . LOL . I would like to know how hot that thing got . I think I am going to try this out and see just how far I can get . For fun !


----------



## erocker (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm guessing pretty hot. Risk of meltdown is a part of the adventure!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

good job last time i hit 5ghz was on my 550BE with dry ice big change these new chips wish i had me a thuban to test again. my old immature one only did 4.58ghz


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

*Sizzle fry ! * 

I think it may just be fun you got me interested in how far I can take mine . I have not yet took mine past 1.4 volts maybe with 1.5-1.6 vcore I could get 5Ghz . after all I can hit 4.1 GHz with 1.4Vcore . HHHMMMMMM ...


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> *Sizzle fry ! *
> 
> I think it may just be fun you got me interested in how far I can take mine . I have not yet took mine past 1.4 volts maybe with 1.5-1.6 vcore I could get 5Ghz . after all I can hit 4.1 GHz with 1.4Vcore . HHHMMMMMM ...


You have a great chip also, your able to get 4ghz @ 1.4v's
Hell yeah!!!


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> You have a great chip also, your able to get 4ghz @ 1.4v's
> Hell yeah!!!



Yeah I think you got me interested to see just how much it will take before it bakes . I am going for . I will be trying to hit 5.0GHz but I will take the vcore up slowly . I will also be using my kick ass TEC / WB as I do not want to toast this chip .
P.S. the real Vcore is only 1.384 volts .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I think you got me interested to see just how much it will take before it bakes . I am going for . I will be trying to hit 5.0GHz but I will take the vcore up slowly . I will also be using my kick ass TEC / WB as I do not want to toast this chip .
> P.S. the real Vcore is only 1.384 volts .



how many watts is the tec wb?


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> how many watts is the tec wb?



You know ! 226w . At least I think it is it maybe 256w I can not remember . It is the swiftech one .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> You know ! 226w . At least I think it is it maybe 256w I can not remember . It is the swiftech one .



your chip at 5ghz 1.58v puts out 241watts you will be heating it up with that block its 226w


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> your chip at 5ghz 1.58v puts out 241watts you will be heating it up with that block its 226w



Yeah I know but it should hold till I get the validation ! Hell if he can get that on AIR I surely can with the TEC/WB . not like it will be benchmarking or any thing like that bro .


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I know but it should hold till I get the validation ! Hell if he can get that on AIR I surely can with the TEC/WB . not like it will be benchmarking or any thing like that bro .


TEC water block? what is that? pix?


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah I know but it should hold till I get the validation ! Hell if he can get that on AIR I surely can with the TEC/WB . not like it will be benchmarking or any thing like that bro .



true however that TEC when used like you are saying will end up heating the cpu not cooling it as it can not dissipate the heat the cpu is produce 226w in idea conditions is how much heat that tec can remove that cpu will put out more heat than that.



fullinfusion said:


> TEC water block? what is that? pix?



http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/swiftech_mcw6500t/

been out forever


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> true however that TEC when used like you are saying will end up heating the cpu not cooling it as it can not dissipate the heat the cpu is produce 226w in idea conditions is how much heat that tec can remove that cpu will put out more heat than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah plus it is a pain in the ass to put in and all . Maybe just with my D-Tech wb.


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah plus it is a pain in the ass to put in and all . Maybe just with my D-Tech wb.



i hit 4.58ghz on my old set up fuzion V1 no insert and poorly setup loop. current one is alot lower temps so im sure i would be able to hit 5+


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> true however that TEC when used like you are saying will end up heating the cpu not cooling it as it can not dissipate the heat the cpu is produce 226w in idea conditions is how much heat that tec can remove that cpu will put out more heat than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks CD! 
It seems to be a great cooling addition for an AMD chip, rather then the hot intel chip...

Hmmm... should I or shouldn't I


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks CD!
> It seems to be a great cooling addition for an AMD chip, rather then the hot intel chip...
> 
> Hmmm... should I or shouldn't I



read my other heating cpu up post

then read this
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> read my other heating cpu up post
> 
> then read this
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=38367



Yeah this is one reason I took out that WB it just wasn't worth it really . Unless you get a huge 400w tech then it kinda is a waste .


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> Yeah this is one reason I took out that WB it just wasn't worth it really . Unless you get a huge 400w tech then it kinda is a waste .



my plan is still to use my current loop to cool a huge tec setup i want 800+ watts lol


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> my plan is still to use my current loop to cool a huge tec setup i want 800+ watts lol



LOL I have been looking for a good TECH to replace the one in that WB but still haven't found one .


----------



## fullinfusion (Jan 29, 2011)

trickson said:


> LOL I have been looking for a good TECH to replace the one in that WB but still haven't found one .


Wanna trade TEC's? I have a coolit unit id trade ya... this is the unit but with the lines and bolck off and plumbed into my current water set up


----------



## trickson (Jan 29, 2011)

fullinfusion said:


> Wanna trade TEC's? I have a coolit unit id trade ya... this is the unit but with the lines and bolck off and plumbed into my current water set up
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110129/DSC00498.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/110129/DSC00499.jpg



Sure I would be glad to trade you my TEC/WB for your coolit !


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi guys, of course, its only validation, is impossible get 5 GHz stable with aircooling at all CPUs without Intel Sandy Bridge K version.
This x6 1100T is benchable at 4350 MHz in wprime or so. Others cores are not soo good as core 0. Example my older x6 1090T BE is crazy gold - 4400 MHz wprime 1024M at air, and this it for AMD good! I had some Denebs, 4 Thubans to this time in my hand and others are -200 to -150 MHz in stable clocks. Average between 4100-4150 MHz stable in LINX, only 1090T 1015 series is better-first CPUs 4200 MHz stable, second 4300 MHz air stable. 
Denebs are in average whorse.All which I had was between 3950-4050 MHz stable, x4 970 4100 MHz. But new Denebs past 1040 weeks are great! I heard, some gold new Denebs can 4300-4400 MHz air stable!


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

FlanK3r said:


> Hi guys, of course, its only validation, is impossible get 5 GHz stable with aircooling at all CPUs without Intel Sandy Bridge K version.
> This x6 1100T is benchable at 4350 MHz in wprime or so. Others cores are not soo good as core 0. Example my older x6 1090T BE is crazy gold - 4400 MHz wprime 1024M at air, and this it for AMD good! I had some Denebs, 4 Thubans to this time in my hand and others are -200 to -150 MHz in stable clocks. Average between 4100-4150 MHz stable in LINX, only 1090T 1015 series is better-first CPUs 4200 MHz stable, second 4300 MHz air stable.
> Denebs are in average whorse.All which I had was between 3950-4050 MHz stable, x4 970 4100 MHz. But new Denebs past 1040 weeks are great! I heard, some gold new Denebs can 4300-4400 MHz air stable!



4.5 stable on my 1090


----------



## Goodman (Jan 29, 2011)

FlanK3r said:


> First in my life I got 5 GHz on AMD and still with aircooling, it was hard game....But here is it
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1624216.png
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624216
> ...



I am NOT! saying that this fake overclock but your CPU-z have bean rejected...
The same thing happen to me back when i had my old 240 @ 4.1ghz it was rejected by CPU-z but was ok at 4GHz or less never could figured it out why?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 29, 2011)

HossHuge said:


> When's the last time you were chased by a cheetah?



life story

congrats on 5ghz


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodman said:


> I am NOT! saying that this fake overclock but your CPU-z have bean rejected...
> The same thing happen to me back when i had my old 240 @ 4.1ghz it was rejected by CPU-z but was ok at 4GHz or less never could figured it out why?



Its from the overclock being completly unstable.


----------



## Goodman (Jan 29, 2011)

cdawall said:


> Its from the overclock being completly unstable.



How would CPU-z knows?
It is not a stability test software but only an info about clock speed (mobo,ram,cpu)


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

Goodman said:


> How would CPU-z knows?
> It is not a stability test software but only an info about clock speed (mobo,ram,cpu)



there are errors in the validation because the cpu is unstable


----------



## FlanK3r (Jan 29, 2011)

right, as said cadawall, example, this is correct:




http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624249

From yesterday benchmarking too.

4.5 GHz wattercooling sdtable is really impressive to! How much voltage? And what batch? My gold 1090T 4.3 GHz with 1.468V (aircooled), higher voltages helepd me not


----------



## cdawall (Jan 29, 2011)

FlanK3r said:


> right, as said cdawall, example, this is correct:
> http://valid.canardpc.com/cache/screenshot/1624249.png
> http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1624249
> 
> ...



4.5ghz took around 1.475-1.5v like yours volts only help until you hit the temps the chip becomes unstable. mine could run wprime/scm2/superpi etc.


oh and speaking of tecs....


cdawall said:


> early tec block designs internals based off of a maze 4
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 2, 2011)

And superpi 1M, I forgot at it ...


----------



## trickson (Feb 2, 2011)

And what were the temps ?


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 2, 2011)

10 C ambinets, at cores, dont know, but superpi is not much stressing today , easy for modern CPUs


----------



## {JNT}Raptor (Feb 2, 2011)

Well done.....don't pay attention to the naysayers with nothing better to do than crap on your thread.

5ghz on air is sweet....even if it is only for a screen shot. 

Once again.....well done.


----------



## FlanK3r (Feb 3, 2011)

thx man, think, its absolutely limit for Phenom II and AMD 45nm, obviously people and overclockers can hit 4.5-4.8 GHz aircooled validation (good Thubans and new silicon Denebs). What I know, only a few people get 5 GHz AMD aircooled, first was MAD222 (absolutely record and with 20 C ambients!), Slappa with coldair, some one or two guys and now me.


----------



## cdawall (Feb 3, 2011)

FlanK3r said:


> thx man, think, its absolutely limit for Phenom II and AMD 45nm, obviously people and overclockers can hit 4.5-4.8 GHz aircooled validation (good Thubans and new silicon Denebs). What I know, only a few people get 5 GHz AMD aircooled, first was MAD222 (absolutely record and with 20 C ambients!), Slappa with coldair, some one or two guys and now me.



chew* had it at the beginning as well


----------

